# Bald neue Netzteile oder Ausbau bestehender Serien?



## Frosdedje (7. Juni 2011)

Vorkurzen hatten die AX- und die HX-Reihe einen Upgrade bekommen und wurden, 
laut TechPowerUp, um ein 1050W nach oben bzw. durch das AX 650W nach unten angerundet.

Und meine Frage richtet sich jetzt, was in den nchsten Monaten bei Corsair im punkto Netzteile passieren wird.
Gibt es was neues, wird was ausgebaut oder wird eine Sanierung von einer bestimmen Serie geben?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. Juni 2011)

Wir haben ja bereits die TX Serie neu aufgelegt - sicherlich wird es noch einiges geben - aber mir liegen keine genauen Termine vor.


----------



## Frosdedje (7. Juni 2011)

> sicherlich wird es noch einiges geben


*nachbohr* Und was wird denn noch kommen? 
Und darf ich auch einige Vorschläge reinposten?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. Juni 2011)

Da kann ich keine Aussagen zu machen da mir keine Infos direkt vorliegen


----------



## Frosdedje (1. August 2011)

Andere Frage:

Gibt es schon Pläne, eine (gehobene) Mittelklasse-Reihe oder 
High-End Serie für den Bereich von 400-550W einzuführen?
Z.B eine Art AX-Reihe mit 400W, 450W, 500W, 550W mit Seasonic X-Series [Fanless]-Basis?


----------



## Bluebeard (3. August 2011)

Nei, derzeit nicht - wir bringen aktuell die TX-M Serie also eine Semi Modulare TX Serie, aber mehr nicht aktuell!


----------



## Frosdedje (3. August 2011)

Als ein TX mit Channel Well-Elektronik (PSHII) und KM.
Solange die Preise stimmen, können die neben den Chieftec Nitro BPS-xxxC und ADATA HMxxx interessant werden.

Andere Frage:
Corsair lässt Netzteilelektronik meistens bei CWT und Seasonic auftragsfertigen.
Wäre es vorstellbar, auch bei andere große Netzteilhersteller wie Delta Electronics, CompuCase/HEC, FSP, etc. zu fertigen?


----------



## Bluebeard (13. August 2011)

Nein!

Seasonic ist für uns eine Geschichte mit tieferen Wurzeln und wird nicht durch irgend welche Preis und Kostengeschichten beeinflusst.
Flextronics ist exklusiv und auch auf dauer ein Partner für unsere PSUs
CWT macht mittlerweile nur einen sehr kleinen Teil aus - da viele unserer Netzteile auf Seasonic geswitcht wurden - auch in der TX Serie 

Delta ist sicher ein guter Hersteller - aber momentan erfüllt dieser nicht die von uns geforderten Qualitätskontrollen. Corsairs stärkster Fokus neben Innovation, Qualität und Leistung ist vor allem eine sehr geringe RMA rate!
Das ist für uns ein wichtiger Punkt da wir anhand der RMA Quote die Zuverlässigkeit eines Herstellers sehen und damit die direkte Kundenzufriedenheit - denn ist man ehrlich ist das schlimmste was einem Kunden wiederfährt - ein defekt und eine RMA - daher achten wir hier besonders drauf. Wenn andere Hersteller hier weniger acht geben - liegt es meist an der typisch asiatischen Statistikgeschichte - Zahlen und Masse muss bewegt werden, dies ist wie man seit über einem Jahrzehnt verfolgen kann, nicht unsere Firmenphilosophie! - Wir stehen hinter unserem Produkt und das mit voller Überzeugung.

Sicher ist ein Delta gefertigtes PSU auch sehr gut! - keine Frage! Antec hat hier bspw. auch recht gute Erfahrungen vorzuweisen, aber Antec hat auch eine ganz andere Firmenausrichtung und Philosophie - die ich sicherlich keinesfalls schlechtreden will - vieles gefällt mir. Aber es ist halt nicht unsere, und damit einer der Hauptgründe dort derzeit keinen Fokus darauf zu haben - sobald einer dieser Hersteller unsere Vorgaben erfüllt, sind wir gerne zu Verhandlungen bereit. Denn man muss immer eines sehen - wir branden eine PSU nicht, wir lassen auch viele eigene Ideen einfließen und verbessern vieles selbst - das ist know how das wir damit diesem Hersteller auch offen legen und daher ist uns wichtig das es nicht nur von der finanziellen seite für alle passt - sondern das man überzeugt ist eine lanfristige vertrauensbasis zu schaffen. Auf den schnellen Euro sind wir nicht aus, was man auch sieht - da wir uns hier oft recht viel Zeit lassen bis wir reagieren - ist ja auch kein Druck dahinter


----------



## Frosdedje (13. August 2011)

> Flextronics ist exklusiv und auch auf dauer ein Partner für unsere PSUs


Wird man also rechnen können, dass Flextronics auch Netzteile mit kleinere 
Nennleistung produzieren wird, die man in Zukunft auch in Corsair-Netzteile finden kann?

Und wie sieht es mit dem ErP Lot 6-Standard der EU aus?
Werden die aktuelle Netzteilreihen für diese Sache vorbereitet oder können 
sie schon im Stand-By weniger als einen Watt an Strom verbrauchen?


----------



## Bluebeard (13. August 2011)

der ErP Standard ist nicht so sehr von interesse - da die meisten Mainboards diesen nicht einmal unterstützen - und ohne diesen Support bringt auch ein Netzteil das es kann nichts.

Ich habe das AX1200 und HX1050 hier bei den Boards ist ErP enabled - das funktioniert tadellos - nur die meisten SSD Kunden werden damit Probleme bekommen - daher im PC Bereich absolut uninteressant derzeit!

da ein PC durch den USB Ladesupport selbst bei deaktiviertem PC einige Watt anbietet - das ist mit ErP dann beeinträchtig - ob man es so toll findet wenn die Funkmaus auf eine mal leer ist weil im Standby etc. nicht geladen wird?

Hier mal worauf ich hinaus will:

ErP Vorgabe für Hersteller:
*Die Durchführungsmaßnahmen müssen alle nachstehenden Kriterien erfüllen:*



*Es darf aus Sicht des Benutzers keine nennenswerten nachteiligen Auswirkungen auf die Funktionsweise des Produkts geben. *
Gesundheit, Sicherheit und Umwelt dürfen nicht beeinträchtigt werden.
*Es  darf keine nennenswerten nachteiligen Auswirkungen für die Verbraucher  geben, insbesondere hinsichtlich der Erschwinglichkeit und der  Lebenszykluskosten des Produkts.*
Es darf keine nennenswerten nachteiligen Auswirkungen auf die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit der Industrie geben.
Eine  spezifische Ökodesign-Anforderung darf grundsätzlich nicht dazu führen,  dass die Technik eines bestimmten Herstellers von allen anderen  Herstellern übernommen werden muss.
Sie dürfen den Herstellern keine übermäßige administrative Belastung aufbürden.
Das sind die Punkte die ich hier bei einem PC als gefährdet sehe - das Mainboard muss es unterstützen sonst läuft nix und wenn es das Tut bleibt die Frage: Wie kann bei einem PC mehreres geladen werden im Standby wenn man den unter 1W Standard halten will - genau wie bei allen aktuellen Boards die die ErP funktion haben - wird ErP ignoriert solange was am USB Port Strom abnimmt - also bei 99% aller PC User wäre ErP immer trotzt aktiviertem Zustand - nie wirklich aktiv...

Das ist in meinen Augen eine Totgeburt - "im PC Bereich natürlich" da man hier durch die vielen Zusatzgeräte und dem Kabellos Standard der immer mehr wird - eine solche Auflage aushebelt!

Wird mit den Jahren sicher von jedem Hersteller implementiert (auch von uns) aber der wirkliche nutzen dieser Technoligie ist = 0!

Flextronics baut das AX1200 und das ist für das erste auch alles - damit sind so ziemlich alle Kapazitäten ausgereizt!


----------



## Frosdedje (13. August 2011)

Welche Probleme könnten für SSD-Inhaber nnach ihrer Aussage eintreten?
Datenverluste, SSD startet nicht, oder was anderes?
Und ich kann ihre Sorgen nachvollziehen, dass Betriebsprobleme kommen können.
Außerdem gibt es schon andere und bessere Wege, Strom zu sparen wie z.B mit einer Mehrfachsteckdose mit Kippschalter. 

Und die Frage wegen der ErP Lot-Richtlinie kan deswegen zustande, weil ein anderer großer Netzteilhersteller
mit dem ErP Lot 6-Richtlinie kräftig die Werbetrommel rührte und dann von einer Bauserie gleich eine zweite
Version mit gleicher Nennleistungen rausbrachte, die ErP Lot 6-ready ist, aber mehr kostet.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (14. August 2011)

Bestätigen Tests des AX750/AX850 nicht, dass sie im Standbybetrieb weniger als einen Watt "verbrauchen"? Ich meine, PCGH hätte mal was von 0,8 Watt geschrieben...

@Frosdedje
Meinst du die "Logo-sieht-aus-wie-ein-Zahnrad"-Firma?

edit: http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/netzteile/corsair_ax750/s03.php
       Da steht, das AX750 würde weniger als einen Watt (nach der EuP-Verordnung bei einem Watt Verbrauch) aus der Steckdose ziehen. Oder versteh ich da jetzt etwas falsch?


----------



## Frosdedje (15. August 2011)

> nur die meisten SSD Kunden werden damit Probleme bekommen


Inwiefern?
Können Startprobleme auftreten oder sind Datenverluste möglich?



> das Mainboard muss es unterstützen sonst läuft nix


Aber viele aktuelle Mainboards beherrschen diese Funktion und bei ältere könnte man doch 
zumindest per BIOS-Update möglich machen, wenn das die Hersteller für ihre ältere Reihen bieten.


----------



## Bluebeard (24. August 2011)

Das ist soweit auch korrekt - die meisten unserer PSU's können das, aber diese sind darauf nicht Zertifiziert - da die PSU im Zweifelsfall sich an die Komponente richtet - nach Vorgabe wäre demnach das Laden via USB im Standby nicht möglich - es geht aber - wenn ich die PSU alleine teste - ganz klar  - erfüllt es als solche die ErP nur wir gehen nicht und werben mit etwas das der Kunde im realen Leben nie nutzen werden kann in dem dafür spezifizierten Umfang 

Die SandForce Basierten SSDs machen ja schon mit C-States ordentlich probleme - ein 1W ErP Mode bedeutet Deep StandBy - der dann auch immer aktiv ist - ergo beim Aufwachen wird man bei den meisten SandForce SSDs (egal von welchem Hersteller diese sind) mit einem netten Bluescreen begrüßt...

Aktuell unterstützen weniger als 10% der Boards ErP!


----------



## Frosdedje (5. September 2011)

Andere Frage:
Ich habe gestern eine Usernews über eine mögliche Erweiterung der Gaming Series geschrieben.
Wann kann man mit einer Veröffentlichung der 500W-Version rechnen und wie hoch wäre denn die UVP,
denn lt Newegg.com läge der Preis bei ca. 80 US-$.


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

Mir liegen derzeit zu dieser PSU auch keine Informationen vor, sollten aber bald folgen - was ich aber schon mal sagen kann - das wir ein Auge auf den Gamingbereich geworfen haben und man hier mit einigen Neuerungen unserer Seits rechnen kann in den kommenden 4 bis 7 Monaten


----------

